# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Virgin traveller

## TravelMate

Hi all,

I'm heading off on my first ever real venture out in to the big wide world.

As of 30 November I will be out of work and have decided to put the redundancy money to better use than the bank would find for it.

Will be getting my feet wet with a volunteer project in Thailand to start but then I will really be on my own - unless any of you nice people out there are in the same vicinity at the same time and fancy meeting up? Two (or three, or four, or - you get the picture) can travel more cheaply than one!!

The rough plan is:


Volunteer project - Thailand 3 - 26 Jan 09
Few days on beach to recover - I'll need it! It's 6 days a week, getting up at 6.30!!
Couple of days in Bangkok
Head over to Cambodia - I MUST see Angkor Wat! - 3/4 nights
Fly down to Malaysia around 3 Feb for a couple of nights
Train to Singapore for a couple of nights 
Fly over to Auckland 10 Feb ish
Meet up with a mate and cover North then South Island
Head over to Oz around 5 March starting in Sydney
Fly to Uluru and the Olgas - an absolute must
Then on to Cairns, head up the coast to Cape Trib area
Then drive/train back down the coast to Sydney
Fly over to San Fran around 23 March ish
A bit of West coast touring - San Fran, Yosemite, Las Vegas, LA, San Diego and a quick jaunt over the border to Tijuana (always wanted to go there!! must be all those Californian TV shows...)
Head over to the East coast and meet up with my other half before jog friends in PA
Then regrettably I have to be sensible and come home and start job hunting around the end of April 09/start May 09

Any advice, tips, places to stay, suggestions for getting around, places to get a good cheap meal and beer, will all be appreciated!
Advice for women travelling on their own will be particularly welcome.

Thanks for reading,
Sam

----------


## kevinpeter

Every person is unique and so is every journey. If you are looking for an authentic touring holiday full of cultural charm, our journeys feature special experiences from around the world. Ideal for first time visitors, part or fully escorted tours are a great way to experience a destination with the benefit of an expert guide, amidst some of the world's most spectacular sights

----------


## grosslewis

Fly down to Malaysia around 3 Feb for a couple of nights
Train to Singapore for a couple of nights 
Fly over to Auckland 10 Feb ish
Meet up with a mate and cover North then South Island
Head over to Oz around 5 March starting in Sydney
Fly to Uluru and the Olgas - an absolute must
Then on to Cairns, head up the coast to Cape Trib area
Then drive/train back down the coast to Sydney
Fly over to San Fran around 23 March ish

----------


## ancintaberry

Meet up with a mate and cover North then South Island
Head over to Oz around 5 March starting in Sydney
Fly to Uluru and the Olgas - an absolute must

----------

